# Devils Lake Fishing Report 6/1



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cold fronts have been making fishing on Devils Lake a bit tough for
walleyes, but on warmer days as water temps increase the fishing picks up.
Anglers are mostly fishing the shallower water and are pitching cranks such
as shad raps, countdowns, and salmos or slip bobbering in the trees. Some
of the better areas have been New Mil & Old Mil bays, Knudson's Bay, Mission
Bay, Penny & New Penny bays, Doc Hagens, Holly Bay, and Patience Point.
Pike are being caught along with walleyes in most all areas of the lake.
White bass are being found along the rip rap in the north end of Creel Bay,
the Grahams Island road, and in the north end of Six Mile Bay at Channel A.
Small firetiger or blue cranks and jigs tipped with minnows are your best
bets. Shore fisherman are reporting good success in the early morning and
evening hours. Fish the windy areas with lindy rigs and leeches. Some of
the better areas are any of the moving water bridge areas, the north end of
Creel Bay, the Acorn Ridge area, and the area near the Hwy 19 & 281
intersection. This Saturday the Lake Region Anglers are having their East
Bay Open fishing outing at the East Bay boat ramp. And, we hope those in
town for this weekend's Devils Run and next weeks FLW have a safe and
enjoyable week. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

